
1700 blogs for hackers - abdelhai
https://github.com/abdelhai/devblogs
======
ivve
This is kind of crazy but I'm looking for this fascinating blog I found ages
ago via HN. It was someone who was posting their father's diary online, as a
blog -- he was an engineer and kept a diary, which was full of fascinating
minutiae. Does that ring any bells for anyone? No worries if not, I'm finding
this blog hook or by crook.

~~~
levelist_com
Was it the one where his father was a retired doctor or something like that
and he, the son, just blogged the things his dad would say through out the
day? Actually as I type this, I think it was a twitter account. Either way, it
was hilarious. I'd love to find that again.

~~~
ivve
Not exactly -- his dad had died, and he was posting pages of his diary on a
seperate blog to his, I think. His dad ( I think it was a father-son
relationship) was a retired engineer, maybe something academic too. Thanks for
the lead.

------
bhandziuk
Looks cool, but 1700! I can keep up with like 10 blogs. Which of these should
I even _try_ to look at? These entries need some meta data. Like I don't care
about a blog on Objective-C but I will read a SQL Server blog...

~~~
sdenton4
I think it's meant to be a collection to feed in to machine learning system?
Maybe? Agree that the format isn't terribly human friendly....

~~~
lettergram
Hmm creating metadata for this, with all the URLs already aggregated wouldnt
actually be that bad.

------
state
Would be great to just subscribe an RSS reader to these and see a single
unified feed. Oh, wait.

